
As the internet turns 50, we must protect it as a force for good - cheeaun
https://webfoundation.org/2019/10/as-the-internet-turns-50-we-must-protect-it-as-a-force-for-good/
======
aiscapehumanity
Wishful thinking unfortunately. I feel it's too late unless someone makes a
hard fork from a new net of satellite internet providers who too may have the
incentive to stick with the primordial/ongoing-net

